# S13 Auto ---> Manual **pics inside



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I know its not that big of a deal or anything, but I thought I'd post with what I've been busy with lately. This isn't the only thing that I'm busy with, but is the only thing relevant to this forum for the time being. I did an auto to manual swap on a 1993 S13 hatch the other day. I was surprised at how hard it wasn't! So you kids with auto's and are ready for a swap but are depressed because you have an auto, there is hope yet! haha... Not that there wasn't before, but I know now first hand how easy it is. Well when compared to RHD conversion  hahahha. Anyways here is some pics on how to make your car manual. As far as the wiring goes I can find out for you if you are in the process of doing this and need help. I don't do any wiring. My friend does that part. But please don't email me, or PM me unless your clip is already on order or something because I don't like my time to be wasted since I don't have much free time anymore. But yeah... here it is











Here are your auto pedals. Since the brake pedal on an auto is larger than on a manual, you'll either need to cut the pedal or add the pedal from your motor clip. I elected to cut it along the curved white line with a die grinder. 










After you do some digging on some carpet, (no not on your girlfriend) you'll find a lost treasure! Whats that you say, well look! A place to mount your clutch pedal!!! There is hope after all. This makes it super easy to put your clutch in the right spot. Simply just drill out two holes, and another big one in the middle. On the day that I did this, I left my hole saw at home so the middle larger hole took a lil bit longer haha 










After I drilled out the center hole to meet all the smaller holes I put in the clutch master cylinder










After this, I ran a stock hard line aquired from a junkyard down to the slave cylinder on the new manual transmission










Now that the clutch pedal is in place, bleed the clutch and you got yourself a good as new 5speed 240sx! 



edit: BTW, the clutch master cylinder that is now added to the car was from the RHD 180sx clip


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Good Job Man!!! Very good wite up... :thumbup: Those pictures really help especially for those of us that cant read  (stop making fun of me)


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Good Job Man!!! Very good wite up... :thumbup: Those pictures really help especially for those of us that cant read  (stop making fun of me)*<---hahahahaha*


good job, ope, very well done. :thumbup:


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Great Job dude, all your work from this to your car looks really clean.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

:thumbup: thanks


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i know what else you're busy with.. 

opium, you hardcore s13 mechanic you..


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

this should be a sticky....one of these mods has to sticky it. awesome write up opium!


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

why should it be a sticky? let it go, if somebody wants to know how it's done, S-E-A-R-C-H and then this thread should be one of the threads that pop up, assumign they know how to search. if anything, at least close this thread so we dont get useless post in it.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Were u been opium havent seen u on in a while??? lol, thats auctually some great info for the people who want to convert their auto 240's into a manual :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

very well done opium, definitely should be a sticky, i plan on doin this, but only when i do my swap. i am still deciding on what engine i should do.


----------



## Kaelnayyan (May 15, 2004)

Here's a nice newbie question... I am waiting on my clip coming from Japan.. going sr20, and while I am waiting I am trying to get all the things done that I can to make the swap as quick as possible so I can get the car out of the garage. One of the orders of business is to get rid of the old auto tranny and get the clutch pedal and master cylinder.. I have had the hardest time finding these two parts and someone has offered to sell me an assembly out of a 94 se-r b13, pedal and master cylinder, so after all that my question is will it fit / work in my 240sx? Or will the clutch pedal assembly in the clip work even though it's going to be a RHD clip??


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Wait till the clip gets there... you can use the parts from there no prob!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

make your own thread.. thread jacker


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> Wait till the clip gets there... you can use the parts from there no prob!


exactly. Not to mention that the clutch type on a b13 se-r is cable so there is no clutch master cylinder. I have no idea what this person was trying to sell you


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

How did you go with the tail shaft? have any problems with length?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm not sure I understand your question, if in fact it was aimed toward me Joel


----------



## Kaelnayyan (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info folks. Sorry about "Jacking" your thread, I thought that's what the search function was all about finding a proper thread to post your question in. /shrug It shant happen again. With that questino asked I will now sit in peace and wait for the thing to get here.


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

How much did that cost you in the end?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

This was for a customer of ours. I'm not sure of the costs involved. Some of the necessary parts involved were from the sr20det clip. I just do the work and don't ask questions hahaha


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

talk about making an old thread alive again.... :thumbup: i do it all the time


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I linked him to it in another thread.. I expected it


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hahhaah


----------



## nebrs13 (Aug 10, 2004)

Opium i have been having major problems with the wiring for the auto-manual as far as the wires i need to bypass for ignition signal on this conversion, can u help? colors/where located exactly

if u have pictures will u email them to me at [email protected]

i was referred to u from someone of off Az forums i think or nv possibly


----------



## Vekoner619 (Jan 27, 2005)

Can't see your pictures.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

sigh, opium where was this thread a few weeks back.... oh well atleast it looks like i did it right.. was lucky i found the holes under the carpet by dumb ass luck. btw awesome right up dude


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Yay! No Pictures! :fluffy:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> sigh, opium where was this thread a few weeks back.... oh well atleast it looks like i did it right.. was lucky i found the holes under the carpet by dumb ass luck. btw awesome right up dude





DaCheat said:


> Yay! No Pictures!


Dont know if you guys noticed... But this thread is almost a year old... Thats A good thing that you searched nebrs13 so thats what you need to do The_guy_in_grey... Not tryin to be a prick just saying that all you need to do is search like Nebrs13... But as you can see the pix dont work cause Opi probably took them down or the host is down...


----------

